# [RISOLTO] Eth0 ---> "netmount" was not started.

## BaXaras

Vi spiego la mia situazione:

Ho finito ora di installare la gentoo 2005.1 sul mio pc, al riavvio ho questi 2 prob:

Parte grub e incomincia  a vedersi tutto in modo strano e poi ritona normale (Forse perchè devo finire di installare i driver dell'ATI)

ok ora finito tutto mi da il login e sopra mi da un errore:

* Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0

*         192.168.0.20

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*        "netmount" was not started.

Premetto che in fase di installazione mi è bastato fare:

ifconfig 192.168.0.20 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.0.1

e tutto funzionava a meraviglia!!!

Ho provato a caricare i moduli ma non me li caricano e se faccio ifconfig ho solo il local ed ora........

Aspetto vostre risp grazie mille a tutti coloro che mi risp!!!  :Laughing: 

A dimenticavo la scheda di rete è integrata nella mia scheda madre Asus K8V-X SE e la scheda integrata è una Realtek 8201CL Last edited by BaXaras on Sun Dec 18, 2005 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## knefas

cos'hai in /etc/conf.d/net ? hai compilato i moduli nel kernel?

----------

## BaXaras

I moduli del kernel ci sono:

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) ---->>

<*>RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

e nel file /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

ho provato anche con

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

Ma nada!!

Ora stavo vedendo che nel file dei moduli /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 non è presente il modulo per la scheda di rete e non so nemmeno quale sia!!

Cmq ho provato con 8139too ma niente non me lo carica proprio mi da:

FATAL: Module 8139too not found.

Cosa si fa ora?

----------

## knefas

dovresti avere una M al posto del * se lo vuoi avere come modulo...prova a mettere M (io preferisco avere le cose tipo driver come moduli), e dare 

```
make all modules_install
```

 riavvii e dovresti avere poter dare senza errori modprobe 8139too  :Smile: 

----------

## BaXaras

Dopo devo ricompilare tutto il kernel? o basta solo fare make all modules_install?

----------

## Luca89

```
routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" ) 
```

Devi mettere "default via". Per esempio da me:

```
route_eth0=( "default via 10.0.0.2" )
```

----------

## BaXaras

io sto sotto gataway ma via sarebbe? Si cmq magari fosse arrivato fino li non vede proprio la scheda di rete!!!

----------

## Luca89

Allora si tratta di un problema di kernel, guarda bene che chipset possiedi con "lspci" e poi vai a compilare il supporto corretto nel kernel, built-in o modulo.

----------

## BaXaras

Allora come scritto sopra ho una scheda ethernet integrata sulla mb è una Realtek 8201CL ho messo 

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) ---->>

<M>RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support 

ho fatto

make all modules_install

me lo ha installato lo messo nel file dei moduli /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 all'avvio me lo carica senza errori ma continua a fare:

* Starting eth0

* Bringing up eth0

* 192.168.0.20

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

* "netmount" was not started. 

Non so + cosa inventarmi!!

----------

## fejfbo

Per fare una prova.... Emergi coldplug e fallo caricare al boot con 

```
rc-update add coldplug boot
```

e vedi se riesce a riconoscere la scheda

----------

## BaXaras

Se non ho la rete come faccio ad emergere!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fejfbo

riparti con il livecd, monti le partizioni ed esegui il chroot.

----------

## devilheart

a me dà quel problema con le versioni recenti di baselayout

----------

## BaXaras

Ho provato ad emergere coldplug con il live cd e fare rc-update add coldplug boot ma al riavvio niente di niente!!!

Non la trova!

----------

## Luca89

Ma dopo aver caricato il modulo della tua scheda cosa ti restituisce "ifconfig eth0"?

----------

## Ic3M4n

sono perplesso... una cosa del genere solitamente avviene quando si sbaglia a selezionare il modulo del kernel, forse ti converrebbe ricontrollare di aver selezionato quello corretto. per farlo credo che la cosa più semplice sia vedere quale modulo carica il livecd. se è lo stesso... non saprei che altro fare, se è un'altro... beh logico... lo cambi.

----------

## BaXaras

Questo è l'errore che ricevo facendo ifconfig eth0:

```
eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

----------

## BaXaras

come faccio a vedere i moduli in esecuzione nel livecd?

----------

## BaXaras

Allora facendo lspci per quanto riguarda la scheda ethernet c'è:

Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7 :Cool: 

poi con lsmod per vedere i moduli ci sono:

rtc

evdev

via_rhine

mii

parport_pc

parport

ahci

sata...

libata

dm_mirror

dm_mod

sbp2

ohci1394

ieee1394

sl811_hcd

ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd

usb_storage

usbhid

ehci_hcd

usbcore

ora ho messo il modulo all'avvio ed ora va che è una bomba grazie a tutti!!!Last edited by BaXaras on Sun Dec 18, 2005 6:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fejfbo

Allora si capisce abbastanza chiaramente che il modulo è il terzo dell'output di lsmod   :Confused: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma come mai eri convinto di avere una realtek ?

----------

## BaXaras

Perchè leggendo sul libretto della scheda madre c'era scritto su LAN Realtek ed io ho messo subito quello!!!

Dio bono nemmeno dell'Asus bisogna fidarsi +!!!  :Surprised: 

Cmq Grazie a tutti!!!  :Razz: 

----------

## fejfbo

Se hai risolto, aggiungi [risolto] al titolo del post.

Così facendo altre persone che troveranno il tuo errore (o troppa fiducia in Asus   :Laughing:  ) sapranno come risolvere

----------

## BaXaras

LOL

----------

